# Few questions in engine modification.



## x1xlp (Nov 29, 2006)

I was wondering what would be a better idea for an intercooler; a FMIC or SMIC's. and also some other mods that add good HP to a TT. I was thinking of also getting a ECU but I'm not sure how much it will do.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Totally stock? Running well? - Repairs first.
Intercoolers? - Side Mounts for sure. 
1-2-3 - Intake, exhaust and then ECU.
How much can you spend? L0L


----------



## x1xlp (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah it's mostly stock..it has an hks exhaust system and thats pretty much it...but i can spend a good amount of money because i have a descent income...and for the intake do you suggest i stick with a single or switch to dual intake kits..

how much would it cost for a standalone system with launch control?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

x1xlp said:


> yeah it's mostly stock..it has an hks exhaust system and thats pretty much it...but i can spend a good amount of money because i have a descent income...and for the intake do you suggest i stick with a single or switch to dual intake kits..
> 
> how much would it cost for a standalone system with launch control?


If I were you I would do a stage 3.

Intake, exhaust, and ECU upgrade (JWT) = 400 hp. (appx. $1200-1500

Next, do the brake upgrades (appx. $500-3000)

Then Suspension. (appx. $1000)

After you have a soild base go for more HP and Launch Control.


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Just to answer the SMIC vs FMIC question. A little while back, Ash did a test of most available ICs for the Z (You should remember that Sponge) and it was proven that the SMICs esp. Ashs Massives had the highest flow rate. IIRC he tested 2 types of FMICs and they were both "out-flowed" by the SMICs available. Just my .02 in there.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

js9krcr01040 said:


> Just to answer the SMIC vs FMIC question. A little while back, Ash did a test of most available ICs for the Z (You should remember that Sponge) and it was proven that the SMICs esp. Ashs Massives had the highest flow rate. IIRC he tested 2 types of FMICs and they were both "out-flowed" by the SMICs available. Just my .02 in there.


I did see his comparisons but from what I have gathered his IC's do not fit as well as HKS, Stillen, & Greddy. What I mean by fitment is that the air flow *looks* to be blocked by the front fascia from pictures that have been post on TT.net. Without proper air flow IC's can't do there job efficiently no matter how well the flow rates are.

I'm still looking for a Z in SoCal that has his ic's so I can see for myself.


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

I have an old version of his "smaller" ones. Not the massives. Let me see if I can find a pic that shows the intercoolers well.


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Here is a pic to show them without the fascia, lol. Dont mind the nudity  










This is the only photo I can find right now to show the intercoolers. (Dont worry she doesnt see snow, I had just got back from Iraq and wanted to take some pics outside the garage.)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Your z looks sweet! Clean!!

As for the ash ic it looks to be blocked by the fasia.


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

I does look to be blocked, but the way the fascia is "sculpted" seems to flow the air directly into the IC. As long as the ducts are used it shouldnt matter. The air will be directed to them either way. 

Thanks for the compliments. Maybe we should get a "Show your Z" thread stickied.


----------

